# 10gallon sump filter...



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is my sump I'm building for my tank. Only 3 sections since I don't need everything that a salt water does. The silicon sets up in 12hours but ill let it set over the weekend b4 I water test.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

O and the while thing is less then $30.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

very nice 

what size tank do you plan on using this for? I'm not all up to speed on sump filters, and I have a spare 10 gallon that's holding nothing but dust right now that I could use to turn into a sump for the 55 gallon I may be getting soon down the road, but I don't know if that would be large enough


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

It's gonna be on another 10 for now. Then its going to be on a 55. From everything I've read you need to worry more about your return pump and its gph. The plexi plates I got are 8x10 for $2 at home depot. I have harbor freight un town so I can get a garden pump for cheap. I'm looking for something along the lines of 300gph when its all finished and on my 55.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

here are a few links that helped me make my sump size decision. 

My 10 Gallon Sump for 55 Gallon Aquarium

YouTube - 55 Gallon Saltwater Reef Tank And Sump Tour! Update!(Video # 2). 4 weeks old! (Narrated)

YouTube - 55 gallon saltwater reef aquarium with 10 gallon sump


and of course there are alot more but the main thing ive learned is. incase of power outage you need a HOLE on your return line above the water line so that it does not reverse drain your tank into your sump causing a flood. once the water levels off to where your overflow stops taking in more water your sump will not over flow. 

I just need to pick up the pvc, clear tubeing, bio balls, filter media, and im sure something else and mine is complete. today was just day 1 of the build. 

O and i did not do as many chambers as those above because of no bubble trap or space for the reactor.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

so after a few extra coats of silicon my sump holds water in each chamber seperate as it is supposed to. I also picked up a 258gph pump from harbor freight for just 19.99. Just need to get the overflow boxes finished, pick up the tubing, and the bio balls and filter media and ill be set up.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

cool!


thanks for the video links


----------

